# Where Has Your Kindle Been?



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister Debbie is taking her Kindle on a trail ride today in Texas. I don't think she'll be reading while she's riding but during the break for lunch.

Debbie has registered here and I just need to get her to post. Her name here is DACC. Debbie's Kindle is under my account so we share over 500 books. I bought the Kindle book for her Chosen by a Horse. She loved it and I liked it too.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I was just looking at that book this morning! It does look good, think I will download a sample. 

I wish I had someone to share my account with, no one really reads in my family. You two are so lucky 

Melissa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle has been to Maine, Massachusetts, Illinois, Switzerland, Germany, and Belgium!

My son's Kindle is in Jamaica right now, working on its tan. LOL

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine has been to various places in Florida, Hawaii 2 times, Ohio, Georgia, Tennessee, Virginia, Maryland, Minnesota, Texas, Illinois, California, Louisiana, Canada, New York, and Connecticut.  I travel for work a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To quote a response we got once from a local when in Maine, my Kindle has only been to "dumb old heah."  (Northern VA; although she did cross the river into MD one time.)    But she's looking forward to going to San Diego next month!  She's already got her swimsuit!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leisel has been to Chicago, Norfolk VA, Memphis TN, and we are heading to Orlando, FL next month for a work related meeting.

Not very well traveled but sure am glad she can go wherever I go instead of a bag of DTB's.  

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Little Gertie has been to two different doctors' offices, IHOP, the library and my car at the school bus stop.  I'm hoping to take her to N.J. in April for my Father's 90th birthday.


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

My kindle has been to both Mexico and the Domenican Republic in the last 30 days. It lives here in Canada primarily so going to Detroit and Buffalo are excursions for it. I'm taking it home to St. John's NFLD in a couple of weeks. I would have been a great promoter for the kindle. Since you can't get it here in Canada, I've sold/convince/bragged about my lovely ereader so much that 7 friends have gone on to buy the Sony ereader, which is available here. It's always interesting taking them to other countries and people on the planes asking me what it is. I really don't mind explaining but if someone was reading a "real" book would you interupt them?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

no where   it has been grounded for spending too much pesos on books


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine goes to work with me and to the dentists, doctors and on a road trip to Brunswick, GA and that's it.  Soon, probably around March it will be going to Charlotte, NC to meet Kim Harrison. 

I hope she likes it because I have all of her book covers as screen savers except for the Dr. Pepper logo. I have them numbered so they are displayed in the proper reading order.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine has been to London, Laughlin, NV (twice) and Las Vegas.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine hasn't made to many states (other than IL and CA) but has been read on a plane, train ("el"), and automobile!  It's also been to a basketball game, where a surprising number of people wanted to check it out.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> no where  it has been grounded for spending too much pesos on books


ROTFL Anju! 

Linda


----------



## David Tolley (Dec 18, 2008)

Our Kindles have left Charlotte and gone to Pomona, Calif, Chicago, Vegas, Bristol Tenn, Hancock Maine, the outer banks,and next week, I go to Orangeburg, Sc for work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Melia has been to Reno, Lake Meade, Lake Las Vegas, Sparks, and LA...for quick road trips with the family or usually the friends. My K would have gone to Hawaii, but everyone in the family expect for my K and I went.....using the excuse that i went on my own two years ago. (but I all i did was babysit and help plan a party. no tanning on beach or surfing)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine has been to Texas 2 times, Colorado, Arizona and now California. It lives in Florida.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow Leslie, your kindle is well traveled!  Mine lives in Ohio, but has been to Florida, North Carolina, and is currently hanging out with me in Arizona.  She was supposed to go to Italy, but that trip got cancelled..... but she'll come with me on my honeymoon to Hawaii in May.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My Scotty lives in Florida and has been to St Maartin and St Thomas. He will likely be going to Texas in April for a conference in Austin.

Lynn L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine has been hanging out on Oahu.  He might hop over to Maui in Feb.  Otherwise, he's not going anywhere until we move back to the mainland...probably in May.  Right now he only goes to the bedroom, living room, bathroom and pool.  I don't trust him to go to the beach, he might run away (get stolen).


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

We live in Tucson, Az and have traveled to Los Angeles and San Diego.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> Where Has Your Kindle Been?


If I told you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^^As if he has every taken it anywhere.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> ^^^^^As if he has every taken it anywhere.


Aren't you keeping him stocked with DTBs so he doesn't get to play with the K?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

maybe cuz he's on chat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

sebat said:


> Aren't you keeping him stocked with DTBs so he doesn't get to play with the K?


shhhh, he is not savvy to that plan. lol


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

My kindle and I reside in Florida.  So far (purchased in 11/1 Its only been to NY and back, although a few people on the plane asked what it was (happy to explain).  My kindle is very excited about an upcoming trip to Madrid and Barcelona....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> although a few people on the plane asked what it was


Well, you see, I'm not supposed to talk about it but hey we're all friends here, right? With this little device I can monitor the pilots actions to make sure he flies the plane safely.

Once we land,(if we land) I send the results off to the FAA. It's like a portable "Black Box".

yean that's it, that's the ticket!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Mine goes to work with me and to the dentists, doctors and on a road trip to Brunswick, GA and that's it. Soon, probably around March it will be going to Charlotte, NC to meet Kim Harrison.
> 
> I hope she likes it because I have all of her book covers as screen savers except for the Dr. Pepper logo. I have them numbered so they are displayed in the proper reading order.


Sounds like a great trip! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My Kindle has been to doctor's office, restaurant, work, all over South Dakota and Western Nebraska.  Her owner leads a dull life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

shhh don't tell her that!  Remember no matter where you go, there's no place like home!  }click click click{


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I was just looking at that book this morning! It does look good, think I will download a sample.
> 
> I wish I had someone to share my account with, no one really reads in my family. You two are so lucky
> Melissa


I think you will like the book. I recently bought the sequel. "Chosen Forever" but we haven't read it yet.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine resides in southern Arizona.  The furthest it has been is Puerto Rico.  It usually accompanies me everywhere--to the store, the doctor's office, sports--you never know when you will caught waiting somewhere


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine lives in NY but has spent time in NJ, PA, Italy and Spain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Y'all know what wee need right?  Pictures of traveling Kindles.  Kindles by the land marks from around the world.  That would be cool.  Real pics would be best but it you want to photoshop them, go for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOHHHH!  Like Flat Stanley!!!

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> OOOHHHH! Like Flat Stanley!!!
> 
> Ann


I loved doing Flat Stanley for my grandsons. Flat Kindle sounds like fun.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Y'all know what wee need right? Pictures of traveling Kindles. Kindles by the land marks from around the world. That would be cool. Real pics would be best but it you want to photoshop them, go for it.


Great Idea Vampy. I'm going to Nebr this weekend. I'll take a picture of my Kindle with a Soapweed. Or. . . maybe a pickup with a rifle in the back window. . . Or a hay bale. . . I'm gonna have to name my Kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My Kindle also goes mostly around here.. both bathrooms, living room, bedroom up and down the stairs, but it has been to IHOP and the Senior Center and even went to the Emergency Room when I took a friend there.  One of the employees started peppering me with questions about the Kindle.  Oh and it went to the dentist when I got my teeth cleaned, too.   

Lynn

That "around here" is Orange County,  CA.  Kindle, Critter (black cat) and I live in Fountain Valley.  the ER and the dentist are in Newport Beach and IHOP in Huntington Beach.  I'm sure we'll put on many miles together.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and that was all before it arrived at my home in NE Texas!! Since then has mostly been in my house and out by the pool. It has been to Midland, TX once and to Houston, TX 3 times. Kwinn is hoping to go on a cruise in the near future!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

NY, NJ, Maine, NH, Vermont, Mass., Maryland, Va, Delaware, Pa, Conn, Wash DC


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

So far my Kindle has stayed within the city that I live.  She goes everywhere with me.  So she's been to work, all over the house, to the grocery, to the shop, to the race track (cars) once I think, to the mall, to the dr's office, many parking lots where I pulled kid duty (sat in car with them while someone else shopped), a party at my brother-in-law's house, the swapmeet, an ice hockey game, even the roller skating rink.  Those are just the places that I've taken her that I know for sure I've read her at.  
  When I first got my Kindle I thought that she'd be ideal for travel... problem is I haven't traveled anywhere since I got her.  I'm sure we will in the future though as I don't go ANYWHERE without her.  The one time I left her at home I decided to take my car to the carwash while I was out.  I thought I was going to go crazy waiting (this goes to show that impulse decisions are rarely good ones ).  Since then I haven't left the house without her.  

rla1996


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine is like a swathed newborn that has never left the house.  

But that will change soon enough. We're going to Yellowstone this Summer.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I had my kindle on my computer desk downloading some books, and when I started reading this thread I figured I better move it to another oom - jealousy doncha know!

Vampyre I have a picture of mine  with the sombrero as my avatar does that count or do I need something else?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My best answer is probably the most boring answer on this thread.  But it's a place I could never have used a DTB.  Over crowded mass transit in a snow storm!  During a good snow in Minneapolis my commute home to the suburbs can easily take 2 hours instead of the usual 1.  So everybody leaves work early.  Picture in your mind, a city bus, standing room only, the person standing in the aisle in front of you and behind you are literally only a couple inches away.  You are hanging on with one hand; you have to hang on tight.  The other arm has your big tote bag and your laptop bag, and it gets really heavy holding it for two hours and you cant put it over your shoulder because they never make the straps long enough to fit over a big winter coat.  

At a stop light, when it's safe to let go for a few seconds, you can reach into your tote and pull out pretty little Anabel.  Quick switch hands so you can hang on before the driver starts going again, and you are reading!  There's no way I could have used a DTB; I wouldn't have been able to find my page, turn the pages, or even properly held it.  I love my Anabel!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> OOOHHHH! Like Flat Stanley!!!
> 
> Ann


*They do that with our local paper...why not the Kindle? 

Forgot to add...Jinx has been to Las Vegas and back, NJ and lives in NY *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nowhere exciting. Just anywhere I go.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

kim said:


> My best answer is probably the most boring answer on this thread. But it's a place I could never have used a DTB. Over crowded mass transit in a snow storm! During a good snow in Minneapolis my commute home to the suburbs can easily take 2 hours instead of the usual 1. So everybody leaves work early. Picture in your mind, a city bus, standing room only, the person standing in the aisle in front of you and behind you are literally only a couple inches away. You are hanging on with one hand; you have to hang on tight. The other arm has your big tote bag and your laptop bag, and it gets really heavy holding it for two hours and you cant put it over your shoulder because they never make the straps long enough to fit over a big winter coat.
> 
> At a stop light, when it's safe to let go for a few seconds, you can reach into your tote and pull out pretty little Anabel. Quick switch hands so you can hang on before the driver starts going again, and you are reading! There's no way I could have used a DTB; I wouldn't have been able to find my page, turn the pages, or even properly held it. I love my Anabel!


Your answer isn't boring. I think it's great that you can read Anabel on a city bus. Just don't try and drive the bus at the same time. I once saw a woman at the traffic light next to me. She was by herself in the car and had a book that she was reading while driving.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

LyBerry has been to Japan, Taiwan and Big Island, Hawaii.  On these trips, she served as a handy dandy travel guide--I copied and pasted into a document lots of info about places we would be visiting from various websites right before each trip, and then used the "add note" feature to note what we experienced while we were there.  While in Japan, I read Japanese Fairy Tales (free); in Taiwan I read Taiwan: A Threatened Democracy; in Hawaii I read a collection of short stories set in Hawaii written by Jack London (also free).  Gotta love that Kindle!

N


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> LyBerry has been to Japan, Taiwan and Big Island, Hawaii. On these trips, she served as a handy dandy travel guide--I copied and pasted into a document lots of info about places we would be visiting from various websites right before each trip, and then used the "add note" feature to note what we experienced while we were there. While in Japan, I read Japanese Fairy Tales (free); in Taiwan I read Taiwan: A Threatened Democracy; in Hawaii I read a collection of short stories set in Hawaii written by Jack London (also free). Gotta love that Kindle!


Neekeebee, that's a great story. Sounds like you did a lot of planning to make your Kindle work for you and to make your trip special. Those are really great ideas - I might have to start planning a little better for a couple trips I have coming up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Anju said:


> I had my kindle on my computer desk downloading some books, and when I started reading this thread I figured I better move it to another oom - jealousy doncha know!
> 
> Vampyre I have a picture of mine with the sombrero as my avatar does that count or do I need something else?


I made the AV a little bigger so everyone can see it. I love it.

I am planning on take that trip to Charlotte, NC to meet my favorite author, Kim Harrison, at a signing of her soon to be released, _*White Witch, Black Curse*_,( 2/24/2K9) and I plan on taking my Kindle.

She often likes to read a bit to the people at the signing. I am hoping to get her to do it from MY Kindle. I'll have my camera ready!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine has not strayed too far from home either.  It does go with me to all the regular places, work, friends, relatives.  Only as far east as Altoona, PA, and as far west as Steubenville, OH.  I did take it to Cabella's once.  Nobody asked me about it, but a few people did stroll by more than once.  
debbie


----------



## Aussie01 (Nov 28, 2008)

My kindle has been all over Texas and recently took a trip to LA, Fiji and Australia where it loafed on a beach in the summer sun in the Whitsundays.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Kindle and I just got back from California last night. I loved the Kindle the minute I got it, but after travelling 14 hours yesterday I was so thrilled to have it. Normally I would have taken 4 or 5 books with me for an 8 day trip and worried about running out of books, but with my Kindle I could take all the books I wanted. It was so nice. Has to be the best Christmas present my children have ever given me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am planning on take that trip to Charlotte, NC to meet my favorite author, Kim Harrison, at a signing of her soon to be released, _*White Witch, Black Curse*_,( 2/24/2K9) and I plan on taking my Kindle.
> 
> She often likes to read a bit to the people at the signing. I am hoping to get her to do it from MY Kindle. I'll have my camera ready!


And then persuade her to join us here at the Kindleboards...

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I made the AV a little bigger so everyone can see it. I love it.


I just hope Betsy doesn't want to steal it - but then this sombrero is rather ordinary compared to hers


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And then persuade her to join us here at the Kindleboards...
> 
> L


Kim isn't much of a joiner. She's really kind of shy. She doesn't even visit her friends forums. The way I got to get to 'know' her was because she did a 30 day stint on the Barns&Nobles forum to push one of her books a couple years ago. I will ask her though. All of her books have been released on the Kindle so far.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Kim isn't much of a joiner. She's really kind of shy. She doesn't even visit her friends forums. The way I got to get to 'know' her was because she did a 30 day stint on the Barns&Nobles forum to push one of her books a couple years ago. I will ask her though. All of her books have been released on the Kindle so far.


Maybe if she realizes how many of her books will be read if she does post once in awhile and does join the KB authors she might be ok -  I am going to read "my friends" (KB authors) before anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Her publisher maintains a Myspace page for her. She has a couple of Yahoo groups she maintains and she maintains her own website and has what she calls "The Drama Box".

She posts tid bits about what she is doing on a daily basis and how her work is coming along. Readers can post comments and questions. She answers every post ever day except fo weekends and holidays or when she is on the road.

I don't post there as often as I used to but when I do, all of my posts usually start with "howdy ma'am" and end with V^^^^V so she knows it's me. She calls me "Vampy" most of the time.

Tomorrow, when her board opens up. I will ask her to come by and say hi and maybe comment on her books. I doubt she will do it.

When I saw Stepheny Meyer made it on Oprah, I told Kim I was going to suggest to NBC they put her on the Tonight show. She couldn't believe I did that and asked me kind of firmly not to do that.  (remember the shy part)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's been by my side every single second of the day (and night, I sleep with it next to my bed) since I got it. So wherever I've been, it's been. It is in whichever purse I carry and I always carry a purse. I won't carry a purse that isn't K friendly. I would *love  * for my Kindle to go to _*Italy*_.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When I finish college (in another 3 years) I'm planning to take a a cross country/continent trip around America and guess what is the number one thing to bring along with me My beloved K. I'm planning to go by train...as soon as i plot out where the trip. Amtrak has a 30 and 45 rail pass for 760-ish dollars is the off season, but I have noticed that the policy has changed since I last checked the Amtrak site.

Amtrak 30 & 45 day pass page


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

My Kindle and I reside in Western Michigan and it's been all over around here.  It's also been to Indiana, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia and Florida (we drove and I read as we passed through all those states  )


----------



## Starbuck (Jan 13, 2009)

I've taken my Kindle all along the eastern seabord of the US, plus Iraq and Kuwait.  It goes with me in the cockpit of a UH-60 helicopter, because I never know when I'm going to get delayed anywhere in this country.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Anju said:


> Maybe if she realizes how many of her books will be read if she does post once in awhile and does join the KB authors she might be ok -  I am going to read "my friends" (KB authors) before anyone else.


OK, I posted an invitation in her drama box today. She is a very nice person but I don't expect her to come.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> When I saw Stepheny Meyer made it on Oprah, I told Kim I was going to suggest to NBC they put her on the Tonight show. She couldn't believe I did that and asked me kind of firmly not to do that.  (remember the shy part)


Stephenie Meyer was on Oprah? Do you remember when? I have a daughter that would love to see this show.

Sorry to go OT. My Kindle has been to Calif, Nevada, Arizona and Utah.  Whispernet doesn't work so well in the car except when you're near a town or city...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Oops I was wrong it was Ellen


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oops I was wrong it was Ellen


That works too! Thanks, Vamp!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

No probs.  As much as I disliked Twilight, her story is amazing and she redeemed herself with the Host.

In an attempt to get back on track, I took my Kindle to work.  I always take it to work.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I've taken my Kindle all along the eastern seabord of the US, plus Iraq and Kuwait. It goes with me in the cockpit of a UH-60 helicopter, because I never know when I'm going to get delayed anywhere in this country.


Hi Starbuck! Were you on the Kindle Chronicles podcast a few weeks ago? I enjoyed the interview. Thanks for your service. It's good to know that your Kindle is keeping you company so far from home.

N


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

My kindle has been to pretty much every restaurant in Chattanooga and Ft Oglethorpe, but it's also been to Houston.
And then this fall it got to go to Disney World!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I took my K to my old high school to check on the club my friends and I help start....Lets say a lot of them wanted to touch it, but I was a good girl and didn't attack when they touch my Melia.

One of the questions I got: "Do you have Twilight on it?"
My answer: NO (half the room was shocked that I didn't have it, the other was glad.)


----------



## JAG (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi
My Kindle and I just got back from Maui. DH took 4 mass markets... but all my reading fit in my purse.
I was sitting, not reading in SLC airport, and a lady came up and handed me a book, saying ' would you like to read this?'. Sure, it was a Nora Roberts, and when I get done, I can pass it on to my Mom.

J


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JAG, I see this is your first post! Welcome and glad to have you here. Make sure to go say hello on the welcome and intros board.

L


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I've taken my Kindle all along the eastern seaboard of the US, plus Iraq and Kuwait. It goes with me in the cockpit of a UH-60 helicopter, because I never know when I'm going to get delayed anywhere in this country.


Your Kindle gets the prize for most unique form of transportation! Stay safe! I keep all of our soldiers, girls and guys in my prayers each night.


----------



## jpmahala (Jan 21, 2009)

My Kindle lives in PA, but has travelled with me to three foreign countries:  China, Denmark and Vermont.


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just got back from London, and my Kindle has been all over New York City, LA, Canada, Mexico and Thailand!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

jpmahala said:


> My Kindle lives in PA, but has travelled with me to three foreign countries: China, Denmark and Vermont.


Vermont is a state. Not a country. Welcome to the Kindleboards! We're glad to have you here.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kindleist said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just got back from London, and my Kindle has been all over New York City, LA, Canada, Mexico and Thailand!


Welcome to the Kindle Boards. We look forward to hearing about your Kindle experiences.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Vermont is a state


Would you agree to a state of mind?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jpmahala said:


> My Kindle lives in PA, but has travelled with me to three foreign countries: China, Denmark and Vermont.


And she's not telling you that China and Denmark were in Maine! LOL

(Leslie ducks and runs...)

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Vermont is a state. Not a country. Welcome to the Kindleboards! We're glad to have you here.


That's funny, I didn't even notice it when I read it. Depending on which part of the US you live in, Vermont might feel a little foreign.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle lives in Vermont. She has been to a few restaurants and book stores but neither she nor I go out in the snow too much. 

We will get out more when spring comes.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

paisley said:


> Mine is like a swathed newborn that has never left the house.
> 
> But that will change soon enough. We're going to Yellowstone this Summer.


Yellowstone is such a fabulous trip -- have fun -- watch out for the bears!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmahala said:


> My Kindle lives in PA, but has travelled with me to three foreign countries: China, Denmark and Vermont.


Too funny! Do you need a passport for Vermont?


----------



## jpmahala (Jan 21, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Too funny! Do you need a passport for Vermont?


No passport required (yet) - only a grandmother who lives in a log cabin by the lake.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

My poor Kindle is not well-traveled. it rarely even leaves the house.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

N'awlins.

And doctor's offices, auto shops, work, etc.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

My Kindle is looking forward to it's first trip out of the country - going to Paris this spring.  

It has already been to Vermont - no passport needed! Vermont is one of the very best parts of the USA!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We haven't gotten to all these places yet, but maybe this summer...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok then..the "It's a Small World" song suddenlly popped into my head.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've had my Kindle less than a week, so it hasn't been far.  It's been to work with me, and yesterday, it went out to lunch with me, and today, it went to breakfast with me.  It mostly likes to lie in bed.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Ok then..the "It's a Small World" song suddenlly popped into my head.


Please no........


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Having Flashbacks are we?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, and I wanted a quiet day at home today with my Kindle.  Now I have to find something to replace it in my head.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe you should check out the banana thread. Lots of stuff there to replace it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, I used one of my Ocean Wave CDs to replace it, not going to venture to the Banana thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had my Kindle for over a year now. And since I'm homeschooled, I can travel a lot and my Kindle comes with me everywhere. I started my world tour last Dec. 2007, so my Kindle has been to Mexico, Peru, Brazil, Caribbean (St. Maarten, Anguilla, Sta. Lucia, St. Barts, Barbados & St. Kitts), Canada, France, Italy, Sweden, Ireland, Russia, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Spain, London, Norway, Denmark, Austria, China, South Korea, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Australia, New Zealand, Egypt, Israel, South Africa and 26 US States. My Kindle is here with me in Bali (Denpasar) Indonesia. Then we're going to the Philippines next week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

theatregeek said:


> I've had my Kindle for over a year now. And since I'm homeschooled, I can travel a lot and my Kindle comes with me everywhere. I started my world tour last Dec. 2007, so my Kindle has been to Mexico, Peru, Brazil, Caribbean (St. Maarten, Anguilla, Sta. Lucia, St. Barts, Barbados & St. Kitts), Canada, France, Italy, Sweden, Ireland, Russia, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Spain, London, Norway, Denmark, Austria, China, South Korea, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Australia, New Zealand, Egypt, Israel, South Africa and 26 US States. My Kindle is here with me in Bali (Denpasar) Indonesia. Then we're going to the Philippines next week.


Being on the lam sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Being on the lam sucks, doesn't it?


Is this an American slang? What does it mean? 
Sorry, I am not familiar with American slang. I attended a boarding school in Gstaad, Switzerland where I learned English. And we do not use slang.

When I looked at the internet, it is defined as someone on the run, like a thief. Are you implying that I am one?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

theatregeek said:


> Is this an American slang? What does it mean?
> Sorry, I am not familiar with American slang. I attended a boarding school in Gstaad, Switzerland where I learned English. And we do not use slang.
> 
> When I looked at the internet, it is defined as someone on the run, like a thief. Are you implying that I am one?


I'll imply that your sense of humor is lacking.


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I'll imply that your sense of humor is lacking.


Oh, so it is meant to be humorous. Well, maybe only Americans can understand it.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Since you already posted this:

"Too many times to count.
I've owned my Kindle for a year now. People come up to me in airports, coffee shops, parks and even while waiting for the Universal Studios shuttle!

I was an intern in NYC when I got mine in 2007, and a lot of people are still very curious about the Kindle. So you can imagine how many times I've been asked to demonstrate it. Also, the theatre people I work with would arrange for other actors to see my Kindle. Suffice it to say, I met a lot of Broadway actors through the Kindle show & tell. And I got free Broadway tickets for it too! LOL."

...I'm calling SHENANIGANS!!!


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Since you already posted this:
> 
> "Too many times to count.
> I've owned my Kindle for a year now. People come up to me in airports, coffee shops, parks and even while waiting for the Universal Studios shuttle!
> ...


Yes, I did my internship in New York for a couple of months. What does that have to do with having a grip on American slang? Should I have studied American Slang 101 while I was doing my internship? In New York University? Perhaps Columbia University?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

theatregeek said:


> Yes, I did my internship in New York for a couple of months. What does it have to do with having a grip on american slang? Should I have studied American Slang 101 while I was doing my internship? In New York University? Perhaps Columbia University?


Don't take it so seriously. We Americans tend to forget that not everyone in the world understands our slang, especially really old slang like "on the lam". I am sure this happens everywhere. Just look at those wacky Brits and their off-the-wall slang.

Also, Scott, just because someone spends time in our country, that does not necessarily mean that they totally immerse themselves in our culture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

WTF?  I make a joke, leave for a few hours, and all hell breaks loose?

Geek... it was a joke.  You talked about your constant world traveling and it was funny (in my head) to imply (jokingly) that you were on the run from the law ("on the lam") and this explained your constant travel.  I'm sorry that you didn't "get" the joke.

Scott:  Maybe I am not ready for the Washington Post yet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Theatregeek, you seem fairly new here and this is the first post of yours I have read, so welcome! 

Is your Kindle that well traveled through journeys you have taken yourself or journeys you have taken through books? The latter idea is intriguing and might be an idea for another thread.

As for misunderstanding humor (and this is a reminder to everyone), just remember, lack of non-verbal communication can cause problems on occasion. We're all here to have fun and help each other and quick to apologize when miscommunication occurs.

Leslie


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Theatregeek, you seem fairly new here and this is the first post of yours I have read, so welcome!
> 
> Is your Kindle that well traveled through journeys you have taken yourself or journeys you have taken through books? The latter idea is intriguing and might be an idea for another thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Leslie,

Thanks. Actually, both. My parents think it would be a great idea to see the world before I go to college. The world tour is actually their gift on my debutante's ball (18th birthday). But before that, I've only read about those places, I love history and I love reading native folklore especially Asian folklore. I'm always fascinated by the places I read about. I've always wanted to see the world, all my classmates in boarding school were well-traveled, and I travel vicariously through them.


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> WTF? I make a joke, leave for a few hours, and all hell breaks loose?
> 
> Geek... it was a joke. You talked about your constant world traveling and it was funny (in my head) to imply (jokingly) that you were on the run from the law ("on the lam") and this explained your constant travel. I'm sorry that you didn't "get" the joke.
> 
> Scott: Maybe I am not ready for the Washington Post yet.


Hey Bacardi Jim,

It's not a problem. I'm bound to encounter some kind of misunderstanding like this one sooner or later. English really is not my strongest language. In fact, it's my worst. It's just that, at school, they expect you to learn 2 (or 3) languages, all the same time.

Forgive my ignorance, maybe it's my age, or maybe I have yet to grasp the finer points of American English. 

Don't worry, I will be attending an American university starting this fall, I'll make sure to sign up for American Slang 101 asap 

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

> As for misunderstanding humor (and this is a reminder to everyone), just remember, lack of non-verbal communication can cause problems on occasion.


Especially if it's me or BJ. 



theatregeek said:


> Hey Bacardi Jim,
> 
> It's not a problem. I'm bound to encounter some kind of misunderstanding like this one sooner or later. English really is not my strongest language. In fact, it's my worst. It's just that, at school, they expect you to learn 2 (or 3) languages, all the same time.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your English. I am sure you probably speak it and understand it better than most of us.

I hope you get to travel around the US a bit while you are here. We have so many regional accents and variety in the way we speak and treat language.

Proper (for lack of a better term) English is understood by any English speaking society but the subtle differences can be tricky and often amusing.

You enjoy your travels and don't be afraid to experience as much of it as you can. I loved trying new foods and seeing new places when I was traveling.

Meanwhile Jim and I will take a powder.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine has been to the 18th century via the 2009 Alafia River Rendezvous. Sunny days, c-c-c-c-cold nights (hey, this is the sunshine state - nothing was said about heat!  )










Doesn't show me with Libris, but I got a kick out of reading, "Gone For A Soldier" in the proper setting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Meanwhile Jim and I will take a powder.


You're a bad, bad man.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're a bad, bad man.


The two of you are victims of your own success here. I for one would miss both of you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see any harm in humor as long as it debases no one but myself or my closest friends.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Neither do I, the two of you keep on going you don't offend me.  I get the feeling my sense of humor get me in trouble too.  Oh well.


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

BJ, 

I wasn't offended by your "on the lam" comment. I was just trying to understand what it implies. I'm afraid all I understood is the literal meaning.

It takes a lot for me to get offended, I developed a thick skin from being in boarding schools and growing up with a bunch of kids with overblown sense of entitlement.

Meanwhile, I'll just linger in the boards and just observe your linguistic norms. 


Vampyre,

I did get to travel around the US, it's a beautiful country. I especially loved living in Manhattan during my internship. And I miss Chinese take-out dearly.    And Phillly Cheese steak and hoagie sandwich and Chicago Deep dish pizza. Now, I'm really hungry.
As for my accent, it is appalling. A hybrid of sorts, courtesy of schools in Switzerland, England & New Zealand.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

theatregeek said:


> BJ,
> 
> I wasn't offended by your "on the lam" comment. I was just trying to understand what it implies. I'm afraid all I understood is the literal meaning.
> 
> ...


Feel free to ask any questions on our slang.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sir Sterndale Bennett got to see Roger Federer in Basel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

theatregeek said:


> BJ,
> 
> I wasn't offended by your "on the lam" comment. I was just trying to understand what it implies. I'm afraid all I understood is the literal meaning.
> 
> ...


Being a victim of the US public school system, I am ignorant of the ways of boarding school except for what I see in movies. We all know how accurate those are. I get the impression they provide a superior educational package but they seem like they have a cold, less than friendly environment to me.

Whatever the case may be, I admire people that are well educated as long as they don't let it go to their heads. Some people tend to think Well educated means they are also intelligent.

Don't be shy. Everyone here is really pretty nice. If you want to be corrupted with our slang, we'll be more than happy to teach you.


----------



## emmorris (Jan 27, 2009)

I took my Kindle to China.  It was great to only have to take one device instead of tons of books.  It is a very long flight from the US.  The battery life was great.  I couldn't use the wireless but I just loaded it up before the trip.  It was great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

It's nice that you took your Kindle back to the place of it's birth.  Too bad you couldn't tour the factory.    

I missed out on a trip to the Great Wall when I was in Hong Kong.  I didn't have my pass port.  They said I could go with my military ID but it was recommended I didn't.  I agreed.


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Being a victim of the US public school system, I am ignorant of the ways of boarding school except for what I see in movies. We all know how accurate those are. I get the impression they provide a superior educational package but they seem like they have a cold, less than friendly environment to me.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, I admire people that are well educated as long as they don't let it go to their heads. Some people tend to think Well educated means they are also intelligent.
> 
> Don't be shy. Everyone here is really pretty nice. If you want to be corrupted with our slang, we'll be more than happy to teach you.


I sort of classify boarding school kids into two: those who want to be there & those who don't. A majority falls into the latter. Would you believe that some of my peers have been to boarding school since they 3 or 4 years old? It just seems so cold.

Everything is of the highest standard - academics, resources, extracurricular activities, faculty. You learn a lot from kids with different backgrounds than you, all coming from a different part of the world. Some have chips on their shoulders.

Competition is served with your breakfast.  I honestly liked attending boarding school, and since class size is usually small (8-15 students), we've become really close friends. Sure I miss my family but the faculty & staff becomes your surrogate family.

The rules are unbelievably strict & sometimes harsh, in one of my schools you have to surrender your cellphone after breakfast, until dinner. Except on weekends. One of the girls in my old boarding school got pregnant and was expelled in violation of the no-sex rule.

As for the slang, I absolutely want to be "corrupted."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Theatergeek - if you hang around the KB you will be totally corrupted!  But all in fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> Would you believe that some of my peers have been to boarding school since they 3 or 4 years old? It just seems so cold


Yes, that does seem cold. I don't see how children like this can for any type of bond with a family that keeps shipping them off.

I come from a fairly large family. The bond between me an my sibs(siblings) is very strong. These days we are scattered all about the US but we are always in touch with each other and will drop anything to help each other if needed.

I'm not saying this makes any better or worse, it just makes us different than the people that were basically raised in a boarding school.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I went to an all-girls boarding school in Maryland.  I loved it!  We were a small school (183 girls on day 1, grades 8-12), and 17 girls were expelled in the first week (kids who didn't want to be there would purposely get kicked out).

We had a lot of fun, especially on weekends- 4 trips to the mall per weekend, along with about 10 other activities, and the school always found another boarding school in the area that was having a dance that we could go to.  I dearly miss my room mate, and my school will always have a warm spot in my heart.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> I went to an all-girls boarding school in Maryland. I loved it!


I would of liked that too back when I was younger!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I would of liked that too back when I was younger!


Down boy!


----------



## theatregeek (Dec 30, 2008)

lexie22 said:


> I went to an all-girls boarding school in Maryland. I loved it! We were a small school (183 girls on day 1, grades 8-12), and 17 girls were expelled in the first week (kids who didn't want to be there would purposely get kicked out).
> 
> We had a lot of fun, especially on weekends- 4 trips to the mall per weekend, along with about 10 other activities, and the school always found another boarding school in the area that was having a dance that we could go to. I dearly miss my room mate, and my school will always have a warm spot in my heart.


Yes, I had fun at my boarding school too. In Switzerland, we get daily skiing/snowboarding lessons in the winter term, and horseback riding in the spring. In addition, we get to choose our year-round activity - ballet, gymnastics, photography, filmmaking, hiking, rock climbing, golf, tennis, martial arts or music.

We also have shopping trips, out-of-town trips, Sunday outings, picnics, movie nights, theatre shows/operas, etc. And like you, I loved the inter-school dances.

But I didn't really have a roommate, we have separate furnished bedrooms, pretty much like a college dormitory. But we have a common entertainment room, study room, common kitchen & formal dining room.

I attended a boarding school for girls in England, and it was okay, it's kind of a preparatory school and finishing school. And I always get nervous that I will forget which fork to use, or what glass goes with which wine, whether my little finger curls up the right way, or of my afternoon tea etiquette. Horrible. 
I much prefer the co-ed boarding school.

We all have done our share of rule-breaking too.  Glad you had such a positive boarding school experience, not many kids can claim that.

Especially if they get shipped to boarding school when they're barely potty-trained. That's really sad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2932.0.html


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

First time poster, because this is my kind of topic:  Travel!

I've had my Kindle for 13 months.  I split my time between our home in Malibu, CA and our ranch an hour north of Mobile, AL so my Kindle has spent lots of time in both places.

But besides that, my Kindle has traveled with me to:

Asheville, NC
The Grand Canyon, AZ
Berkeley, CA
Desert Hot Springs, CA
Carate, on The Osa Peninsula, Costa Rica
June Lake, CA
Las Vegas, NV
Nashville, TN
Montevideo, Uruguay
La Quinta, CA
Boston, MA

While traveling my Kindle received the most use, and the most attention, in Costa Rica.  Kindle wants to return one day!

Happy trails!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Malibama and congrats on your first post! Your Kindle is well traveled! Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board* and make an introduction. There are other Kindle lovers here that want to officially welcome you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Malibama - guess you are reading while on the road.  Other than theatergeek you seem to have been dragging your poor kindle around the mostest.  And theatergeek cheats LOL hers is virtual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

This just about says it all. I wanted the Johny Cash version, but this will have to do.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Vampire, I think that You Tube you posted just about covers it.  If I ever get music on my K, "I've Been Everywhere" by Johnny C will be played early, and often!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not a big Country fan but I do like that song.  The Johnny Cash version is better.  This version was just for Texas i think.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Isabella and I just got back from a weekend cruise to Mexico.  She was way too scared to show her face and just listened to the music from my bag.

Superbowl weekend, Papas & Beer and Kindles do NOT mix!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leisel and I are going to Orlando Thursday for 3 nights, home for 3 nights and then we're off to San Diego for 4 nights. We will be getting together with Betsy and Eleanor. So excited!!


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Linda!

Does the Orlando trip include Disney World?

Next time you come to the West Coast I'd love to see you, if not we'll have to meet in Alabama eventually.

Happy trails to you and Leisel!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

My kindle has been to NYC at Christmas.  several people on the plane asked me about my kinde.  It was the first time I took a trip without backup books in my suitcase.  What a pleasure.  I'm leaving for week in Spain in 32 days and I'm thrilled to take my kindle to Europe.  That is such a long flight over and it will be nice to have all my books with me   I read all the way over the big pond!


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Traveling Cheeki!

When I'm on long-haul trips I cannot imagine how I ever survived without a Kindle; I read all the way from LA to Uruguay last summer; for 23 - count them - 23 hours!

Then again, I read from Malibu to Santa Monica when my husband is driving, about 20 minutes.

Kindling has increased my every day reading time exponentially...


----------



## Sher-Ia (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine is going with me on a Panama Canal Cruise in 7 days then we're going to Disney world in November


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Work, home, dog park and Disneyland!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Sher-ia, my aunt just returned from a Panama Canal cruise yesterday.  She loved it.  My parents fly to Egypt tonight.

Mostly Aurora and I stay home; or she joins me around town at the Little League field, park, Dr's office, etc.  

I'm in Nor Cal, the only trips I've taken Aurora on have been Disneyland, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, New Orleans, Chicago, Santa Barbara, and Milwaukee.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, and Hail, other Avalon!  Very cool thread idea.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

So far the Amazon warehouse and now traveling with UPS to home in CA.  It will go with me to San Diego this weekend, RV tour of CA in the summer and back to San Diego on Coronado Island.  At home, it will go with me to soccer practice, rehearsals, pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I received my kindle in October.  So far other than back and forth to work, dr's office etc (she stays in my purse).... The only trip I've taken was to NYC.... The plane trip went really fast...
"Mia" and I are headed on another adventure in 3 days... We leave for Madrid and Barcelona Spain on Saturday ....  SO EXCITED.... Its just a 9 day trip .... But, I love it in Spain....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well the grounding was lifted and we went to Colima to check out the volcano - it was sooo hazy couldn't even see the mountain, much less the puffs.  Not sure where the next trip will be, but my kindle will surely go with me


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My KK has been to England and Scotland as well as around the States but my K2 is not well traveled yet.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine have been to Belize, Mexico, all over CA, Hawaii, East Coast Cruise, Florida, Texas, Vegas, Washington, Oregon, New York, Canada and soon will be off to Illinois, Missouri and South Carolina.  Don't know what I would do without it!

Off topic - how do you find out your member number?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hover the cursor over your name in a post and it show up at the very bottom of the screen in a url.
You are number 130, by the way.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Philippines, Singapore, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Korea, Japan, China, England, France, Italy, Germany, Kazakhstan, United Arab Emirates, India, Alaska and California.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Since I was laid off from my job on Friday my Kindle just travels from room to room. 
Before that she went to work where I would read on my lunch hour if my co-workers left me alone.

ferretluver


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Philippines, Singapore, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Korea, Japan, China, England, France, Italy, Germany, Kazakhstan, United Arab Emirates, India, Alaska and California.


sure makes life easier without having to worry about what to read! Yours is very well traveled, have you seen many "in the wild"? Many comments?


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Since the K2 is my first one, it's only been to work and back home.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

ferretluver said:


> Since I was laid off from my job on Friday my Kindle just travels from room to room.
> Before that she went to work where I would read on my lunch hour if my co-workers left me alone.
> 
> ferretluver


Sorry for your sadness, ferretluver. Stupid economy.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Sorry for your sadness, ferretluver. Stupid economy.


Thank you Songbird.

This to shall pass. I refuse to let it get me down.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ferretluver said:


> Since I was laid off from my job on Friday my Kindle just travels from room to room.
> Before that she went to work where I would read on my lunch hour if my co-workers left me alone.
> 
> ferretluver


Sorry to hear your bad news, ferretluver. Hopefully this happy bunch can help to keep your spirits up while you look for a job and read your Kindle.

Glad to have you here,

L


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sorry to hear your bad news, ferretluver. Hopefully this happy bunch can help to keep your spirits up while you look for a job and read your Kindle.
> 
> Glad to have you here,
> 
> L


Thank You Leslie!
I have been spending more time here and reading my Kindle then I have been looking for a job! Right now here in NJ there are no jobs to be had!!
I guess I will just enjoy the time off while I have it till this stinking economy recovers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ferretluver said:


> I guess I will just enjoy the time off while I have it till this stinking economy recovers.


That's the spirit! And if you read free books and just splurge occasionally, think of all the money you are saving.

L


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Just around town so far.  But I have my M-Edge now so am ready for my next trip for work.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's the spirit! And if you read free books and just splurge occasionally, think of all the money you are saving.
> 
> L


I totally agree. The only topics I will have to stay away from are the accessory threads. Even thou I did order the fairy Oberon cover in purple (before the lay off) which came today! It totally lifted my spirits.


----------

